# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Robert Rusler



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 29

All the latest, plus an exclusive interview with Robert Rusler. Its the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

